# The playtest has begun



## Ainamacar (May 24, 2012)

So sayeth the email I just received.  It includes a link to download the materials.  Happy reading and playing to all.

Let's try not to screw this up, yeah?


----------



## Bungo_Underhill (May 24, 2012)

"Congratulations! You are officially signed up to participate in the D&D Next Playtest. You should receive an email within the next 30-60 minutes with instructions on how to download the playtest materials."

Pretty excited right now!


----------



## FireLance (May 24, 2012)

Just refreshed my email. Nothing yet, but good to know that it's on the way!


----------



## TerraDave (May 24, 2012)

Ok, I just double checked that I signed up way back when...but no playtest yet


----------



## Ramaster (May 24, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## vagabundo (May 24, 2012)

Bingo Bango


----------



## YRUSirius (May 24, 2012)

A staggered release? I  reloaded my email inbox and signed up for like the third time, just in case, no email yet. Have to wait a little longer till they reach my letter in the alphabet. I'm right in the Middle...

Edit: Does the email say anything about distributing the link to the downloads? 

-YRUSirius


----------



## Melkor (May 24, 2012)

Yeah, nothing here yet, either. Staggered release is probably the smart way to go to avoid server death.

Edit to add: I spoke too soon. Just got the email.


----------



## Morrus (May 24, 2012)

Nothing here.


----------



## Falcon42 (May 24, 2012)

*insert excited preteen girl squeals of joy here*



Got the email, filled it out, now must wait 30-60 minutes for link.


----------



## Viking Bastard (May 24, 2012)

I have received the email, have finished signing up and await the download link.


----------



## GX.Sigma (May 24, 2012)

I just re-signed-up for what must be the third or fourth time, and I got nothing. 

Dangit, and I was just about to go to sleep, too (5:30 AM where I am).


----------



## Kinak (May 24, 2012)

Melkor said:


> Yeah, nothing here yet, either. Staggered release is probably the smart way to go to avoid server death.



That's my thought. And, even though I haven't gotten my email, better get mine late than kill the server and nobody get them at all.

Cheers!
Kinak


----------



## vagabundo (May 24, 2012)

The terms of service mention "not creating derivative material" for it. I assume this means monsters and the like.

Waiting for the download link now,


----------



## YRUSirius (May 24, 2012)

Bah, mumpitz! *f5f5f5f5*

-YRUSirius


----------



## Jan van Leyden (May 24, 2012)

Waiting for the download link, too! And hoping the the next testable build at work still takes some time to be available.


----------



## nerfherder (May 24, 2012)

Morrus said:


> Nothing here.




Ditto.  Staggered release sounds plausible and sensible.

I keep seeing new messages in my inbox, then find out that they're just replys to tweets...

Oh, and Trevor Kidd just confirmed that emails are going out now: https://twitter.com/#!/Trevor_WotC



			
				Trevor Kidd said:
			
		

> Yeah, it's about that time - people will be receiving emails.


----------



## Kinak (May 24, 2012)

vagabundo said:


> The terms of service mention "not creating derivative material" for it. I assume this means monsters and the like.



That's unfortunate, it would have been nice to compare monster notes.

Ah well. F5 F5 F5

Cheers!
Kinak


----------



## Blacky the Blackball (May 24, 2012)

vagabundo said:


> The terms of service mention "not creating derivative material" for it. I assume this means monsters and the like.
> 
> Waiting for the download link now,




What else do the terms of service say?


----------



## vagabundo (May 24, 2012)

Bah the message says 30-60 mins before the download link will get to you. I'm going for a cuppa and a choc bar.


----------



## dammitbiscuit (May 24, 2012)

FireLance said:


> Just refreshed my email. Nothing yet, but good to know that it's on the way!




I just pored through all my email addresses just in case I'd given WotC the wrong one.

Did you make sure to beat the CAPTCHA in the signup process? I think I may have closed the window after giving my email address, but before seeing the CAPTCHA.

Headdesking so hard right now. I've re-signed up, and hope I won't have to wait hours for them to "process" my request or something.

TL;DR - If you don't remember completing a CAPTCHA, *sign up again just in case!*


----------



## Ethalias (May 24, 2012)

Procedure followed, inbox watched with growing anticipation. Exciting times!


----------



## GX.Sigma (May 24, 2012)

From  @Wizards_DnD:







> If you're hearing news of people getting #*dndnext* related emails, it's true. We're sending them out in batches.
> 
> So if you signed up and haven't seen yours yet, be patient. It's coming. #*dndnext*


----------



## Melkor (May 24, 2012)

Kind of interesting to watch this all unfold after playing D&D for the past 26+ years. Exciting times, indeed.


----------



## TarionzCousin (May 24, 2012)

vagabundo said:


> Bingo Bango



Bongo!


----------



## Sir Robilar (May 24, 2012)

Looks like the WotC site is down. At least for me.


----------



## Scribble (May 24, 2012)

30-60 minute wait for me!


----------



## Kestrel (May 24, 2012)

Got the email with the download link, but it just goes to the WotC Customer service page.

Hrm.


----------



## Majoru Oakheart (May 24, 2012)

Got my e-mail saying 30-60 minutes.  Although, there are a number of people on the WOTC message boards saying they received their link to the playtest materials and get an error when they try to go there.  Sounds like no one is getting the playtest at the moment.


----------



## PieAndDragon (May 24, 2012)

On the customer service page, try searching for "Next playtest". Should bring up (2nd for me) link saying  - D&D Next Playtest Materials with a "NEW" tag beside it.


----------



## Kzach (May 24, 2012)

The playtest is a lie!

I have three registered email accounts signed up for the playtest (you know... just to be sure...) and yet I haven't received an email to even one of them


----------



## CleverNickName (May 24, 2012)

Majoru Oakheart said:


> Got my e-mail saying 30-60 minutes.  Although, there are a number of people on the WOTC message boards saying they received their link to the playtest materials and get an error when they try to go there.  Sounds like no one is getting the playtest at the moment.



 Not a good sign...


----------



## Maccwar (May 24, 2012)

dammitbiscuit said:


> Did you make sure to beat the CAPTCHA in the signup process?




I just got the "Playtest has begun" email, followed the link, filled in the form and then fumbled on the CAPTCHA - filling in only one of the two words and only spotting my error as I clicked OK. Strange thing is it says I have signed up and I can't get that screen again on repeated attemps.

I guess I'll have to wait those 60 minutes to see if I have fouled things up or not.


----------



## ExploderWizard (May 24, 2012)

[YODA]

*Begun, the Next edition wars have.*

[END YODA]


----------



## nedjer (May 24, 2012)

Kind of bizarre to exclude chunks of people from the buzz of the first few hours. What do we do now - comment on a drip, drip basis as others read it - or stay out to have a fresh read and arrive late to the party. Bit long in the tooth to have a hissy fit about it - but it's a sunny day so I'm not hanging around pressing refresh


----------



## tlantl (May 24, 2012)

42 minutes after accepting their terms and I now have a nice packet of play test PDFs to read.

The wait was close to unbearable, but it is now over.


----------



## Kzach (May 24, 2012)

I just checked my gmail spam filter in case the email got eaten. I didn't find it in there but I did find a rather lovely Russian bride.


----------



## jodyjohnson (May 24, 2012)

Is this the place for the Diablo IV beta?

The zip folder won't install.  It's just a bunch of help docs.


----------



## renau1g (May 24, 2012)

nedjer said:


> Kind of bizarre to exclude chunks of people from the buzz of the first few hours. What do we do now - comment on a drip, drip basis as others read it - or stay out to have a fresh read and arrive late to the party. Bit long in the tooth to have a hissy fit about it - but it's a sunny day so I'm not hanging around pressing refresh




Best attitude, I'll get it when I get it. Sometime today, but it's a beautiful day so I'll take advantage of it.


----------



## Kaodi (May 24, 2012)

No e-mail yet. Whatever shall I do? Oh, yes, the same thing I do ever day: read a ton of newspapers!


----------



## Grumpy RPG Reviews (May 24, 2012)

I've gotten goose eggs so far and though I *have signed up, more than once* I do not have high hopes. I've been too critical of WotC, Mearls and the D&D Effort in the past to be BFF with them.


----------



## Kestrel (May 24, 2012)

Thank you kindly!  Was able to find it and download


----------



## Tehnai (May 24, 2012)

My best buddy just sent me and e-mail with the following subject :

"Your Dungeons and Dragons playtest bundle is here!"

Currently working a very boring shift at a university's library, during summer time. Eagerly waiting for something interesting to happen!


----------



## Nikosandros (May 24, 2012)

I got the second email, but clicking the link sends me to WotC Customer Service page...


----------



## vagabundo (May 24, 2012)

Ohh I love the Advantage/Disadvantage mechanic. Hopefully it plays as good as it sounds.



Spoiler



go to cust service page; make sure you're logged in
search for dnd next
the playtesting packet should be top of the list
you don't need to wait for the email.
If it's not there yet, just try again in a minute.


----------



## sheadunne (May 24, 2012)

Nikosandros said:


> I got the second email, but clicking the link sends me to WotC Customer Service page...




Same here.


----------



## LordGraz'zt (May 24, 2012)

I have got the second email but it just directs me to the customer help page and no search terms brings up the playtest materials.

Anyone have any ideas?

Searching for "next playtest" does not yield the materials.


----------



## Viking Bastard (May 24, 2012)

Nikosandros said:


> I got the second email, but clicking the link sends me to WotC Customer Service page...




Me too. They are apparently working on the issue.


----------



## Riley (May 24, 2012)

Nikosandros said:


> I got the second email, but clicking the link sends me to WotC Customer Service page...




Ditto.  grrr.


----------



## Nikosandros (May 24, 2012)

Double post.


----------



## Nikosandros (May 24, 2012)

LordGraz'zt said:


> I have got the second email but it just directs me to the customer help page and no search terms brings up the playtest materials.
> 
> Anyone have any ideas?
> 
> Searching for "next playtest" does not yield the materials.



I'm in the same boat. I've tried searching, but nothing relevant comes up.


----------



## Gundark (May 24, 2012)

A tweet from WotC 10 minutes ago says that they are aware that there is an issue and are working on it.


----------



## Clefton Twain (May 24, 2012)

Got the email, but the link takes me to WotC's support page with general FAQs.  First suggestion for the playtest...make the link work. 

--CT


----------



## Scribble (May 24, 2012)

Nikosandros said:


> I got the second email, but clicking the link sends me to WotC Customer Service page...




Same here


----------



## theredrobedwizard (May 24, 2012)

vagabundo said:


> Ohh I love the Advantage/Disadvantage mechanic. Hopefully it plays as good as it sounds.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




This thing you're telling us to do doesn't work. How about you just post a link?


----------



## YRUSirius (May 24, 2012)

Just found the files under the D&D segment on the customer support site.

Nicely formatted character sheets! 

-YRUSirius


----------



## vagabundo (May 24, 2012)

Urgh Detect Magic is back as a spell.. not sure if I like.



theredrobedwizard said:


> This thing you're telling us to do doesn't work. How about you just post a link?




If you've search while logged in I'm not sure a direct link would work. It probably means you haven't been given access yet.

Not comfortable posting a direct link.


----------



## Arytiss (May 24, 2012)

I was able to get through on the Customer service page with a search of "D&D Next". I now have a number of PDFs and a letter from Mike Mearls.


----------



## Kinak (May 24, 2012)

I tried to fill out the form once, got the confirmation screen without a Captcha or anything. Couldn't find the documents by searching on customer service.

It worked fine after I filled out the playtest form again (it gave me a Captcha the second time).

So here's what I did:
1) Followed the link from the original email again
2) Filled out the form again, including Captcha
3) Went to wizards.custhelp.com
4) Searched for "dnd next"
5) Downloaded from the top link

Hope that helps someone!

Cheers!
Kinak


----------



## vagabundo (May 24, 2012)

Ahh Detect Magic is a cantrip. ohh lots of nice cantrips.
 Magic user theme gives you some more to play with too.


----------



## Clefton Twain (May 24, 2012)

Just searched and found it. I probably should've thought of that...still early in the morning for me...kinda? 

--CT


----------



## Estlor (May 24, 2012)

Obviously you must have to follow the second link before that works.

I haven't even received the first email yet and that method yields no results.


----------



## Piratecat (May 24, 2012)

From WotC's twitter feed:

Interim solution - if you've already received your second email. Try this link - http://ow.ly/b7Fkc #dndnext


----------



## vagabundo (May 24, 2012)

There is a decent amount in the packet - I was expecting less - characters can level to 3rd. Reminds me of the Red Box.


----------



## RedShirtNo5.1 (May 24, 2012)

I had signed up way back when first announced.  Just got first email, filled out forms, waiting for second email.


----------



## Jan van Leyden (May 24, 2012)

Strike!

Now the Search for "ext playtest" on the CSS worked. Nine PDFs plus a letter by Mike Mearls.

Sometimes I just hate my work!


----------



## Gundark (May 24, 2012)

Kinak said:


> I tried to fill out the form once, got the confirmation screen without a Captcha or anything. Couldn't find the documents by searching on customer service.
> 
> It worked fine after I filled out the playtest form again (it gave me a Captcha the second time).
> 
> ...




Nope


----------



## theredrobedwizard (May 24, 2012)

Gundark said:


> Nope




What he said. Followed all those steps, have received the second email, still no dice.


----------



## Chris_Nightwing (May 24, 2012)

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh I was stuck in a lab meeting for two hours and only just signed up. Waiting for Godot..


----------



## vagabundo (May 24, 2012)

Did you both try Piratecat's link?


----------



## Kzach (May 24, 2012)

I have to say that I'm a little bit peeved.

I signed up literally within minutes of the playtest being announced and yet I still haven't gotten an email. I know two other people who just signed up TODAY and they've already downloaded their packets


----------



## Chris_Nightwing (May 24, 2012)

[MENTION=2]Piratecat[/MENTION] 's link works WOOOO


----------



## LordGraz'zt (May 24, 2012)

I tried it and no luck.


----------



## theredrobedwizard (May 24, 2012)

vagabundo said:


> Did you both try Piratecat's link?




Yes. I think I've pieced together the problem. My WotC account is associated with a different email address than the one I used to sign up for the playtest. 

So if you're having trouble getting to the playtest materials, make sure that the email address you use to sign up for a WotC account is the same email address you use to sign up for the playtest.

(edit: And yes, now that I've re-read the actual signup page I notice that this stipulation is clearly spelled out. Still, the easiest way to do this distribution would've been to just attach the files to the second email.)


----------



## vagabundo (May 24, 2012)

Bah. First big disappointment with the packet is the Monster formatting - back to the dark ages. It's like 4e never happened. NPC's have spell lists again <yuck>.

Hopefully that will be improved. 

I'm happy with the rest of the packet though. Seems very streamlined, looking forward to seeing the Advantage/Disadvantage mechanic in play (it's everywhere; poor swimmers in heavy armour )

The character sheets look good, lots of nice abilities. A little heavier than I thought the default game would be. Although maybe themes and backgrounds will be a module/optional.


----------



## The Shadow (May 24, 2012)

I can confirm that receiving the second email is NOT necessary.  Piratecat's link worked for me.


----------



## YRUSirius (May 24, 2012)

vagabundo said:


> Although maybe themes and backgrounds will be a module/optional.



The character sheets already say so. Right on the sheet itself. 

-YRUSirius


----------



## bouncyhead (May 24, 2012)

[MENTION=2]Piratecat[/MENTION]'s link is a bit hit and miss, but after a few tries I'm in! Merry Testmas everyone!


----------



## I'm A Banana (May 24, 2012)

WTF?

Error 37?!


----------



## nerfherder (May 24, 2012)

I like that the Fighter character sheet is only 1 page long (the others are 2 pages).


----------



## AntiStateQuixote (May 24, 2012)

Nikosandros said:


> I got the second email, but clicking the link sends me to WotC Customer Service page...






sheadunne said:


> Same here.






LordGraz'zt said:


> I have got the second email but it just directs me to the customer help page and no search terms brings up the playtest materials.
> 
> Anyone have any ideas?
> 
> Searching for "next playtest" does not yield the materials.






Viking Bastard said:


> Me too. They are apparently working on the issue.






Riley said:


> Ditto.  grrr.






Nikosandros said:


> I'm in the same boat. I've tried searching, but nothing relevant comes up.






Clefton Twain said:


> Got the email, but the link takes me to WotC's support page with general FAQs.  First suggestion for the playtest...make the link work.
> 
> --CT






Scribble said:


> Same here



So, first I was like, "Wah! Me too!"


Piratecat said:


> From WotC's twitter feed:
> 
> Interim solution - if you've already received your second email. Try this link - http://ow.ly/b7Fkc #dndnext




And then I was like, "Cool! Thanks, PC!"

And then that didn't work, so I was like, "Wah!" with a bit of "I hate you PC for getting my hopes up."

And then it did work, so I was like, "Yay! Thanks, PC!"


----------



## vagabundo (May 24, 2012)

There doesn't appear to be any mechanical difference between Hill Dwarf and Mountain Dwarf. It could be a typo though.


----------



## I'm A Banana (May 24, 2012)

I'm getting a "that answer is no longer available" page regardless of which one I click. 

You heard it here first, folks. 5e is broken (links).


----------



## darjr (May 24, 2012)

http://community.wizards.com/dndnext...28IMPORTANT%29

down load link work around

EDIT:

http://wizards.custhelp.com/app/answ.../kw/D&D%20Next

Try that. btw I just downloaded it from the above.

It's in the DND Next General Forum.

Edit Edit:
Ninja'd by PCat!!!  Anyway I think you need to go through the hoops from the first email in order for that second link to work.


----------



## El Mahdi (May 24, 2012)

Piratecat said:


> From WotC's twitter feed:
> 
> Interim solution - if you've already received your second email. Try this link - http://ow.ly/b7Fkc #dndnext




It worked very slowly...but it worked. Thanks PC!

It may be slow due to high demand. Just be patient and let it load.


----------



## sunmaster (May 24, 2012)

:-(

I can't download the playtest. 

I got my first e-mail. Clicked the link and - because I did not used that email address for a longer time - requested a new password. I only get to the webpage https://accounts.wizards.com/Message.aspx?id=10 with the answer 
"  Sorry, we are unable to process your forgotten password request.  Please contact customer service for further assistance.

US/Canada: (800) 324-6496
Other Countries: (425) 204-8069"

The email address is in the database of Wizards, as if I try to make a new account then I get the answer that the email address is in use. But I have to use this address as it is which I used to get my first mail for the playtest.

I am stuck.

Maybe I can find someone here who can send me the package. I can not get even to Wizards page to ask there Travis to help me.


----------



## am181d (May 24, 2012)

theredrobedwizard said:


> Yes. I think I've pieced together the problem. My WotC account is associated with a different email address than the one I used to sign up for the playtest.
> 
> So if you're having trouble getting to the playtest materials, make sure that the email address you use to sign up for a WotC account is the same email address you use to sign up for the playtest.
> 
> (edit: And yes, now that I've re-read the actual signup page I notice that this stipulation is clearly spelled out. Still, the easiest way to do this distribution would've been to just attach the files to the second email.)




That's the problem I have as well. I tried registering a new account, but when I submit my new info it just takes me back to the login screen without creating the account. Beh.


----------



## Stumblewyk (May 24, 2012)

For all those head-desking, as they fight with broken links and timeout errors, the playtest materials are mirrored here, as per a little birdie who tipped me off on Twitter:

Link removed by admin

Enjoy.


----------



## sunmaster (May 24, 2012)

Stumblewyk is the hero the world is waiting for ;-) Thanks. We need more of these who can use the up to date ways to distribute content (clouds and p2p). Those proprietary ways of WotC are not working.


----------



## TerraDave (May 24, 2012)

I finally got through all the hoops (strictly as directed) and opened the zip file. Even though this has been sort of an odd day otherwise...I am feeling it. My fingers are sort of tingling.


----------



## FATDRAGONGAMES (May 24, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## Gamer McSmartypants (May 24, 2012)

...


----------



## Piratecat (May 24, 2012)

Guys, we will suspend people who link to non-official copies of the playtest docs. Please don't do this. It's frustrating, but WotC's site will need to deliver them.

Thanks.


----------



## Zulithe (May 24, 2012)

Desperately trying to fetch my playtest pack from WotC... man this is painful


----------



## CleverNickName (May 24, 2012)

Aaaaaaand I'm still unable to download.  I got the second e-mail nearly four hours ago, and I'm still getting "Bad Request" screens.

"Frustrating" was two hours ago.  This is rapidly becoming "not worth my time."


----------



## Piratecat (May 24, 2012)

Once the Central, Mountain and Pacific time zones came online their servers didn't stand a chance. I think I'm waiting until tonight to try.


----------



## CleverNickName (May 24, 2012)

Piratecat said:


> Once the Central, Mountain and Pacific time zones came online their servers didn't stand a chance. I think I'm waiting until tonight to try.



Same here.  (Since I have class tonight, though, I'll probably end up waiting until tomorrow morning.)  I'm really curious about it, but I can't waste a whole day on it.

They have a splash screen up now, apologizing for their slow server response "due to the overwhelming demand" of the playtesting event.  As if they didn't see this coming, and it somehow caught them by surprise.


----------



## nedjer (May 24, 2012)

4 hours on and Scotland's still waiting to get a look at Next. On the plus side, it should be amusing to hear about the terrible technical complications and overwhelming data transfer involved in the downland of . . . a handful of PDFs. Goes they must have had an old i386 lying around and thought they'd give it a whirl


----------



## On Puget Sound (May 24, 2012)

On Trevor's post on the wizards community forum, commenters have posted links I can't copy here.  Trevor has not moderated them away, so I used one and it worked. It required downloading something that could read .rar files, though.


----------



## pauljathome (May 24, 2012)

nedjer said:


> 4 hours on and Scotland's still waiting to get a look at Next. On the plus side, it should be amusing to hear about the terrible technical complications and overwhelming data transfer involved in the downland of . . . a handful of PDFs. Goes they must have had an old i386 lying around and thought they'd give it a whirl




One does have to give credit to WOTC for their commitment to total and utter technical incompetence. Others can only aspire to their ability to totally and utterly muck up the simplest of tasks.


----------



## the Jester (May 24, 2012)

I had about a two-hour wait/keep tryin' session (using all the recommendations above!) before I finally got the zip file from that Google docs link.

Diving in now... I plan to go print everything out on my way to today's game. Need time to read it all. Aargh. Today has too much gaming-related stuff going on!!


----------



## Oni (May 24, 2012)

Got to say I'm not exactly impressed, and I haven't even had a chance to look at the playtest stuff yet.  WotC, how you do things matters.


----------



## Morrus (May 24, 2012)

I like it a lot. I love the spell and monster formats. I love what they did with advantage/disadvantage (that will influence player action much more than a +/-2 modifier ever did), and I'm glad they decided minor stuff like drawing weapons, opening unlocked doors etc. was just free as part of your action. I also like the way your move can start before your action and continue after it. The at-will cantrips which are pretty much reflavoured Xbows work for me too.

I did notice the wizard and cleric both had a 2nd level ranged attack spell which seemed almost identical in all but name - same damage etc. Not keen on that. Also not keen on the "any healing takes you up from zero" thing; mortally wounded one minute, a tiny poultice and you're running around the next.

Glad to see subraces for elf, dwarf, and halfling. 

The contests mechanic needs clarification. If both are attempting a task which either could fail, the rules as stated say the higher roll succeeds, even if it would normally fail. Say, both trying to climb a wall or something. First to open a jam jar.

All in all, I'm pleased. I know it's far from final, but it's going in the right direction for me.


----------



## nedjer (May 24, 2012)

Now it wants me to create a whole new account from scratch - wtf?


----------



## Maccwar (May 24, 2012)

pauljathome said:


> One does have to give credit to WOTC for their commitment to total and utter technical incompetence. Others can only aspire to their ability to totally and utterly muck up the simplest of tasks.




Given that the download troubleshooting thread on the WoTC site has had almost 30,000 views at the time of writing I think there might be quite a high demand.

Anyway ... the download worked for me four hours ago. 

I can't wait to take 5e for a spin.


----------



## TerraDave (May 24, 2012)

Morrus said:


> I like it a lot. I love the spell and monster formats. I love what they did with advantage/disadvantage (that will influence player action much more than a +/-2 modifier ever did), and I'm glad they decided minor stuff like drawing weapons, opening unlocked doors etc. was just free as part of your action. I also like the way your move can start before your action and continue after it. The at-will cantrips which are pretty much reflavoured Xbows work for me too.
> 
> I did notice the wizard and cleric both had a 2nd level ranged attack spell which seemed almost identical in all but name - same damage etc. Not keen on that. Also not keen on the "any healing takes you up from zero" thing; mortally wounded one minute, a tiny poultice and you're running around the next.
> 
> ...




I am feeling the love.

I like the tone, the attitude, the approach, the writing style. 

Its been a while. 

But I think we need some new threads.


----------



## nedjer (May 24, 2012)

Maccwar said:


> Given that the download troubleshooting thread on the WoTC site has had almost 30,000 views at the time of writing I think there might be quite a high demand.
> 
> Anyway ... the download worked for me four hours ago.
> 
> I can't wait to take 5e for a spin.




There's still a sunny evening out there, so I'm back off outside for a couple of hours. Maybe then.

30,000 views is peanuts to cloud servers, so it may be something other than volume that's causing the delay.


----------



## vagabundo (May 24, 2012)

Maybe I'm missing something, but I don't see any difference between calling for an ability check and a saving throw. 

Both use the ability modifier and both use a DC set by the DM (unless there is an opposed roll of course).

Seems no point in calling it a saving throw really.


----------



## Gamer McSmartypants (May 24, 2012)

...


----------



## El Mahdi (May 24, 2012)

vagabundo said:


> Maybe I'm missing something, but I don't see any difference between calling for an ability check and a saving throw.
> 
> Both use the ability modifier and both use a DC set by the DM (unless there is an opposed roll of course).
> 
> Seems no point in calling it a saving throw really.




It may just be a matter of "language" for ease of understanding, both for Players and DM's...even though they may use the same mechanic.  I simply see it as an Ability Check is when you're trying to do something, and a Save is when you're reacting to something.


----------



## Brom Blackforge (May 24, 2012)

It's been about four and a half hours and I still haven't been able to download the packet. So, for those of you who did get it already, congratulations.


----------



## Agamon (May 24, 2012)

Brom Blackforge said:


> It's been about four and a half hours and I still haven't been able to download the packet. So, for those of you who did get it already, congratulations.




Yeah, I didn't read anywhere that this was a lottery. I've actually been trying for almost 6 hours. My browser keeps telling me "Bad Request" and it's lowering my self-esteem.


----------



## CleverNickName (May 24, 2012)

Coming up on the eight-hour mark, and I still can't download the file.
Bad Request, indeed.


----------



## mlund (May 24, 2012)

Morrus said:


> I like it a lot. I love the spell and monster formats. I love what they did with advantage/disadvantage (that will influence player action much more than a +/-2 modifier ever did), and I'm glad they decided minor stuff like drawing weapons, opening unlocked doors etc. was just free as part of your action. I also like the way your move can start before your action and continue after it. The at-will cantrips which are pretty much reflavoured Xbows work for me too.




Happy with all that on my end too. My players managed to explore a big chunk of the outer area and set off every encounter of Zone A in about an hour and a half. They are 1/4 of the way to level 2. They are also considering trying to take an extended rest already because they had some unhappy die rolls that consumed a lot of their healing resources. Rolling nat-1's on HP recovery is as deflating an experience as it was in pre-4E editions of D&D, while rolling max is exciting.



> Also not keen on the "any healing takes you up from zero" thing; mortally wounded one minute, a tiny poultice and you're running around the next.




Well, to be fair poultices won't bring you up mid-combat, and it is only a mortal wound if it is going to kill you. Going down enough HP to kill you isn't patched by a poultice - you're dead. If someone mundanely goes stable instead of bleeding out they it really wasn't a "mortal wound" by definition, now was it? Things that may or may not kill you randomly basically *look* grizzly but won't be mortal or not until influenced by outside observation.

Hooray for Schrödinger's adventurer! 

I'm loving the death, dying, and healing mechanics.

- Marty Lund


----------



## Phaezen (May 24, 2012)

Morrus said:


> Also not keen on the "any healing takes you up from zero" thing; mortally wounded one minute, a tiny poultice and you're running around the next.




Just browsing those rules now, you can't take a rest while you are unconscious. So the only way to get from unconscious to alive and kicking, that I can see, is time or magical healing


----------



## FATDRAGONGAMES (May 24, 2012)

Still no luck downloading in our office. Maybe later tonight...


----------



## renau1g (May 25, 2012)

*sigh* I was hoping to get a chance to read it tonight, but not being able to use PbP sucks, it's my only gaming....at least enworld is running better.


----------



## Agamon (May 25, 2012)

Hey, look at that!  I actually saw a login screen once before getting the Bad Request.  Baby steps, amiright?


----------



## Gorgoroth (May 25, 2012)

*...*

The night is indeed dark and full of ERROR : HTTP Error 400. 

Their overclocked 286 server is choking and smoking, like grandma's chevvy.



I signed up, but had to resort to drastic measures before nerdrage (directed at nobody in particular) forced me to commit the victimless crime of to "download that which is free from this source instead of this other one, due to traffic"

"_Forgive us our trespasses as we forgive those that trespass against us
Although them again we will never, never, never trust

Forgive me Pelor, for I know not what else to do...._"

Maybe there's an anti-pirate nerf in the leaked playtest PDF rules...


----------



## Agamon (May 25, 2012)

https://twitter.com/Wizards_DnD/status/205828849399894017

Edit: they're working on a fix.  Hope it works...


----------



## Patryn of Elvenshae (May 25, 2012)

Kamikaze Midget said:


> WTF?
> 
> Error 37?!




D&D Next is sooo videogamey.


----------



## Remathilis (May 25, 2012)

New monster in D&D Next...


----------



## Rydac (May 25, 2012)

CleverNickName said:


> Coming up on the eight-hour mark, and I still can't download the file.
> Bad Request, indeed.




joining you on the eight hour mark of still can't download.....this after a 2 hour wait for the email with the link. Wow, I'm not sure they could've handled this worse if they tried


----------

